# Public Cabins near Death Valley



## Wawa

These great cabins are volunteer maintained and free to all to use! By volunteer, I mean "Go there and mop out some mouseshit, take out the trash".

"Boxcar Cabin" is on Saline Valley Rd, graded gravel. It's in great condition but needs a new shithole.












It's got two rooms which were reasonably clean, a working woodstove(someone had left a good stack of firewood, too!), A fat stash of canned food, tea, and water. Best thing is the walls; you can spend a good part of a day reading them. Decades of names, drawings, poems, memorials....


----------



## Tude

Very cool! Never heard of them - Thanks!! And I love this - "Best thing is the walls; you can spend a good part of a day reading them. Decades of names, drawings, poems, memorials....


----------



## Wawa

The Nelson Cabin is on a 4x4 road, at the foot of the Nelson Range in a yucca forest valley. It's a bit mousier then the Boxcar cabin, which gets more traffic and attention. It's got a nice collection of really old magazines, some emergency supplies, a woodstove and bedframe.































Posting about these in part because despite all the shittalking, I do see most of us travellers/squatters/vandwellers/whateverthefucks treat places better then your average weekend visitor, and cabins in the desert do better when people show up and plug the ratholes every once in a while. If you're in the area, I can give better directions. These two cabins also have fb pages. Please respect and enjoy


----------



## thegrapsman

These are dope! Never knew things like this existed.


----------



## Odin

Wawa said:


> By volunteer, I mean "Go there and mop out some mouseshit, take out the trash".



Just as it should be... I can't get when people just use and trash...
Clean up and leave the place better than you found it.

Also, plus 1 on the slightly creepy factor... I'd keep an eye out for leatherface. lol::lurking::

Also, Also, plus 1 plus spankmonkey...::woot:: someone was thoughtful enough to leave the pin up bikini on bike in case your lonely. 

Someone should make an indie horror film out there.::mask::


----------



## Zigali

I wanna visit!!


----------



## Barrybunker

Wawa said:


> The Nelson Cabin is on a 4x4 road, at the foot of the Nelson Range in a yucca forest valley. It's a bit mousier then the Boxcar cabin, which gets more traffic and attention. It's got a nice collection of really old magazines, some emergency supplies, a woodstove and bedframe.
> 
> View attachment 38127
> 
> 
> View attachment 38128
> 
> 
> View attachment 38129
> 
> 
> View attachment 38130
> 
> 
> View attachment 38131
> 
> 
> View attachment 38132
> 
> 
> Posting about these in part because despite all the shittalking, I do see most of us travellers/squatters/vandwellers/whateverthefucks treat places better then your average weekend visitor, and cabins in the desert do better when people show up and plug the ratholes every once in a while. If you're in the area, I can give better directions. These two cabins also have fb pages. Please respect and enjoy


Hi,
I'm often in dvnp ..never knew about these. Just watched wonderhussy on YouTube. If you could give me the Facebook pages I'd be very grateful. My next visit is looking Panamint city and the sa61 crash site at least and probably Titus canyon ...again


----------

